# Falcon, watch live!



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like nest work has started and there's a few feathers round.

Falcons - EcoWeb - Nottingham Trent University


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Ooh, looking forward to the 2014 season!

I discovered there's also a falcon cam on Norwich Cathedral, so more chicks hopefully.

Link for anyone interested:

Live Norwich Cathedral Peregrine Web Cam 2014 | Urban Peregrine Projects


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> *Ooh, looking forward to the 2014 season!*
> 
> I discovered there's also a falcon cam on Norwich Cathedral, so more chicks hopefully.
> 
> ...


Lets hope the rainy season has gone, don't think I could cope with another year like 2012.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Bit different to last year...*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

poohdog said:


> *Bit different to last year...*


I'd forgotten the snow last year. :blush:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Fingers crossed for kinder weather this year..... i don't hold out much hope for that though


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Yay I'm so glad they are back, I will have a llook on the pc later


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Great to see them back there, Happy Paws.
I well remember them in the snow last year.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> Looks like nest work has started and there's a few feathers round.
> 
> Falcons - EcoWeb - Nottingham Trent University


Thanks for the heads up,will start logging in to the web-cam for updates


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just looked and one of them is sat on the ledge cleaning his/her feathers


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

YAY!!!!! Great to know they have returned safely for another breeding year. Great news.


Boo hiss that I can't get on at the moment to look. Coming up saying server not found. Maybe they're testing the equipment before they go onto the 24hr live feed. (Got my fingers crossed...)

I REALLY hope we don't have the weather we had the last two years - I don't think I could cope or go through all that worrying again.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Both on the ledge. I think he may have given her food, had just switched it on & missed the gist.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Valanita said:


> Both on the ledge. I think he may have given her food, had just switched it on & missed the gist.


???? I keep getting 'server not found' when I try to look???


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

No problems here,they are both there at the moment,one in the box the other is on the ledge


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

fabulous news!
i only looked the other day too...


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Technically they aren't back but the uni has turned on the live feed for the breeding season. The falcons live in Nottingham all year round. I go to the cinema across the road from the Newton Building where the cameras are. I see the birds in the city all year round, it's great when they are on the wing hunting pigeons


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Falcons - EcoWeb - Nottingham Trent University

*For those that want to keep track of what they are doing.*


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Had a look this morning but nobody was at home


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Bisbow said:


> Had a look this morning but nobody was at home


*There was one on the ledge when i first posted.*


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

I would suggest making this a sticky for the duration of their stay but I think we have enough stickies.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*There is a falcon there now. 12.23 pm.* the little bugger has gone lol


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

When I had a look earlier there was a falcon on the ledge. Got to watch it for quite a while. :biggrin:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Animallover26 said:


> When I had a look earlier there was a falcon on the ledge. Got to watch it for quite a while. :biggrin:


*I've seen him/ her twice today. No doubt we will see more of them over the next few weeks.*


----------



## Frenchwood (Jan 16, 2014)

JANICE199 said:


> Falcons - EcoWeb - Nottingham Trent University
> 
> *For those that want to keep track of what they are doing.*


I might have a walk over there later with my Binos and Camera! 

ETA: 12:47 There now!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Frenchwood said:


> I might have a walk over there later with my Binos and Camera!


*There is a close up of one on the ledge now...12.45pm*


----------



## Frenchwood (Jan 16, 2014)

JANICE199 said:


> *There is a close up of one on the ledge now...12.45pm*


Yeah there was a falcon giving itself a bath a minute ago! 

The Uni is only a few minutes away from where I am right now, and would love to get some proper pics! I'd have to go home and get my camera first though! lol


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Mr Gizmo said:


> I would suggest making this a sticky for the duration of their stay but I think we have enough stickies.


Don't worry - there are usually enough folks commenting to keep this thread on the front page. 

We've had new pooters at work and for some reason, it can't seem to find the server. Looks like I'll only be watching when I'm at home.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> Don't worry - there are usually enough folks commenting to keep this thread on the front page.
> 
> We've had new pooters at work and for some reason, it can't seem to find the server. Looks like I'll only be watching when I'm at home.


*Aw, i'm sorry you won't be able to watch during the day.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I have to go now, but can i please ask a favour. If anyone sees the birds add the time please. Much appreciated. Thank you in advance.*


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

16:01 Falcon on nest :thumbup1:

I'm so excited about this, never seen falcon before. Beautiful Birds, but then I love birds of prey.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Animallover26 said:


> 16:01 Falcon on nest :thumbup1:
> 
> I'm so excited about this, never seen falcon before. Beautiful Birds, but then I love birds of prey.


*Thank you so much for that.*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *I have to go now, but can i please ask a favour. If anyone sees the birds add the time please. Much appreciated. Thank you in advance.*


*
Lookout No.7 reports on the nest 1600...*


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

18:04 on the nest again :biggrin:

Oh, didn't last long, 18:05 flown off.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*8.27 am... one in the nest.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Could we see first egg today? She hasn't left the nest since my last post.*


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

oh no .... im dooooomed!

i'll never get any work done now the falcons are back


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't believe it is this time of year again its flown by (pardon the pun) I really hope they have it easier than the last two years poor things!!! 

10.40am nest and ledge not occupied


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Not seen any of them since early this morning.*


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

One stood next to the nest at the moment 12:48. :thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mr Gizmo said:


> One stood next to the nest at the moment 12:48. :thumbup:


*Typical, i missed it. But thank you, i was getting worried.*


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Looks like she is digging a hole ready for her eggs! Maybe eggs are imminent!!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

17:49 Falcon on nest.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2014)

i don't know if I can watch. I did a couple of years ago and the babies all died I think or was there one that survived. Cant quite remember.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

She's certainly been busy hollowing out her nest pan...


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*It really is strange behaviour...not unlike mine ....that this bird has insomnia and flies at night over the city.I clicked on a few times overnight,and this bird suddenly appeared just before 5am this morning.

I reckon they must have been to owl school. *


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*8.21 and she/he is working on the nest.*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *8.21 and she/he is working on the nest.*


*Shame they don't build a nest as such...watching my own birds,half the pleasure comes from watching them gathering,twigs for nest building.
*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

poohdog said:


> *Shame they don't build a nest as such...watching my own birds,half the pleasure comes from watching them gathering,twigs for nest building.
> *


*Hubby and i were watching a blackbird in our garden a few days ago. Went under our privet bush and came out with a huge amount of stuff for nesting.
I laugh watching the falcons. They seem to move the grit/gravel around, sit in it, get comfy then move it away again. lol*


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

13:09 on ledge, far end, seems to be eating


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Just seen it, lunch for one

The magpies in my garden have finished their nest at last, and it seems secure.

Won't see much once the tree comes inti leaf though.

The bluetits and finches were collecting Hollys fur for their nests this morning after I gave her a brush. Enough hair for all thebirds in Kent I think


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

17.08 pm: One in the nesting box and the other at the end of the ledge. 

The one in the box I am assuming is female was just pacing round in circles then scratching at the gravel.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

17.27 both still there on the ledge admiring the view


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

17:42 one on the ledge having dinner.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

19:42 one on ledge facing the nest


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

After standing on the ledge preening for the longest time, she just jumped into the nest....it must seem like a long night.I know the feeling


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*8.19am one in the nest looking bored. lol*


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

She seems to be doing some housework and tidying up.
The other one is at the end of the ledge dodging all the work


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Bisbow said:


> She seems to be doing some housework and tidying up.
> The other one is at the end of the ledge dodging all the work


*lol I swear that bird can see me.:lol::lol:*


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I know what you mean she does seem to look straight at you


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*1.20 pm and both are there.*


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

13:50 no one there at the moment.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

14:32 They are both on the ledge. One has a meal.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Animallover26 said:


> 14:32 They are both on the ledge. One has a meal.


*That looked like a pigeon. I noticed he/she didn't share it. lol *


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

JANICE199 said:


> *That looked like a pigeon. I noticed he/she didn't share it. lol *


I thought it might be a pigeon.
Yes, he/she is greedy.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Peregrines hunting...you may need to 'rewind' this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=legzXQlFNjs#t=128


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

poohdog said:


> Peregrines hunting...you may need to 'rewind' this...
> 
> Peregrine Falcon Sky Dive - Inside the Perfect Predator - BBC - YouTube


*wow such speed. Great clip, thank you for sharing it.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*1.46 pm one on the ledge.. I had to laugh, he/she was just looking at the pile of sh*t, and then just turned it's back on the mess.*


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

On the ledge a little way along 14:23.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

one sat in nest 15.40


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I assume she, on the nest is thinking about laying. Has anyone seen them mating yet?


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

aww... flew off! (16.05)

ooh on ledge at far end!


2 on ledge at far end


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*2.58pm and both are on the ledge. Looks like one is having dinner.*


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Right on the end of the ledge 5:27 pm.


----------



## Jaguar01 (May 6, 2013)

I'm addicted to this one Viewing Webcam: Norwich Cathedral Peregrine Falcon Nest Platform

the Norwich or naaaaaaaarich depending on where you come from Peregrine falcon watch 

Its brilliant. watched it last year from mating to eggs to hatching to fledgling. fascinating


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

16.35 sat in the nest doing some tidying of self and nest


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

kathryn773 said:


> 16.35 sat in the nest doing some tidying of self and nest


*6.31 pm nothing. But i'm betting we will have an egg in a few days time. My guess is sunday or monday.*


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

19:00 one falcon on ledge.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*7.12 am one on the ledge. I wonder when we will see the first egg.
I'll take a guess and say Monday or Tuesday. 17th-18th March.*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Gone midnight...another long lonely night on the nest...wide awake.

And where the heck are all those people going...traffic jams in Nottingham this time of night?...I guess there are still plenty out there that can afford nights out.*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*WAHAY!!*

*I JUST WATCHED HER LAY THAT...WELCOME No. 1*


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Funnily enough I thought earlier she looked like she was thinking about it.Wish I had checked in again  Hope they have an easier time this year than the last 2 years .


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*She squatted for just 10 seconds...there's a few women out there wish they were a falcon...*

.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

poohdog said:


> *WAHAY!!*
> 
> *I JUST WATCHED HER LAY THAT...WELCOME No. 1*


*Lucky you, i so wanted to see the first egg being laid. I was only a day or 2 out with my guess of dates.*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*She keeps leaving the egg. Is this normal?*


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

the eggs don't start developing until she has laid them all,then they wont leave them.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Most birds come and go from the eggs at first unless the weather is particularly vicious.They start to sit them seriously when the clutch is complete...this means that they all hatch roughly at the same time and a better chance of all the chicks surviving.

There are exceptions...the canary for instance.Breeders usually remove the eggs as they are laid and replace with dummy eggs.When they are happy the last egg is laid they then put all the dormant eggs back in the nest. This avoids the chicks being hatched on different days and the smaller chicks not surviving.*


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

Derby Cathedral Peregrine Project - 2013

we'll not get to see much at the cathedral for a while


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

On the nest 12:53.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

13:37 two birds on ledge, egg clearly visible


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Why isn't the egg in the nest, silly bird


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

17.07 one bird there sitting on the egg.


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

One on the nest the other right at the far end of the ledge,17:20.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

17.45 Only one there now head in wings asleep sitting on egg


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

We have a falcon sleeping in the nest tonight. Either she's laid today or Egg laying is imminent


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

They are both off the nest. Still only the one egg


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Mummy with egg


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

12:52 One falcon on the nest - I think she is sitting on the Eggs! :thumbsup:
The other is on the ledge keeping a look out.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*1.08 pm one one the ledge. None in the nest.*


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2014)

No falcons but I spy an egg.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

MLB said:


> No falcons but I spy an egg.


*She had that on Sunday. It's about time she laid the next one.*


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

13:19, falcon in nest 
but i did rather hope she would have laid her second egg overnight


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

She's off again. Do you think she's having trouble laying this second egg?
She seems very fidgety


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rona said:


> She's off again. Do you think she's having trouble laying this second egg?
> She seems very fidgety


*Perhaps she will wait until it is dark. That's when she laid this first one.*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just one there at the moment sitting on the ledge


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

19.03 Mom back with the egg looks settled for the night


----------



## Fluketheduke (Feb 3, 2014)

Have a pair by my home.looking forward to summer so i can watch them while sunbathing on my recliner.
i am directly under one of there attack runs,would love to video it attacking wood micks.
Came out of my front door last year ,turned round to shut door and wood mick bounced off the back of my head.felt a second light brush against my head and turned round to see a falcon land on my gate post switching its stare from me to micky fluttering around on the floor.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

08.06 two eggs this morning :thumbup:


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

10:47 One on nest, one on ledge.
10:48 They left but I can now see two eggs in the nest.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

The camera just swung around to the other end of the ledge,looks like the food cupboard is well stocked


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

She is sitting on them now.
Wonder how many there will be this year


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

20.56 both birds missing at the moment, I take it they are hunting,


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> 20.56 both birds missing at the moment, I take it they are hunting,


*They do occasionally fly at night..whether this happens more over an illuminated city than some distant mountain,I'm not sure.But I think I can positively say that they don't hunt in the dark.*


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Three eggs now

Ithink the osprey has an egg as well.I saw the bird cover something with dried grass


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

15:21
one on the nest, the other, close by.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Woohoo!!!

Had a brain-wave this morning... I can see the birds using a different net option. :thumbup:

So, reading above, we now have three eggs. Momma is currently in the nest. It this her now doing 'incubation' duties?


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

I was watching yesterday and there are 4 eggs. :thumbup1: 
Mum flew off for a short time but is spending lots of time sitting on them.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

12:18 She is sitting on the nest.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Animallover26 said:


> 12:18 She is sitting on the nest.


I don't think she has moved for a few hours now. Every time I've looked she has been there, in the same position.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> I don't think she has moved for a few hours now. Every time I've looked she has been there, in the same position.


Oh, Okey dokey. Maybe she has started incubation (or whatever it is called), this is exciting! 

However it must be boring being a bird when it comes to egg time, just having to sit there......... unless I am wrong and they can leave the eggs?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Animallover26 said:


> Oh, Okey dokey. Maybe she has started incubation (or whatever it is called), this is exciting!
> 
> However it must be boring being a bird when it comes to egg time, just having to sit there......... *unless I am wrong and they can leave the eggs?*


If memory serves me well from last year, I believe daddy takes a few turns so that mummy can go off for a stretch.


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Shameless bump for this as it's dropped down a bit.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

Blast!

i think i have just missed a changeover. 

 ive seen nothing but incubation, sleeping falcon for days.....
then, just switched screens and one settling down onto the eggs and only saw three of them


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

kathryn773 said:


> Blast!
> 
> i think i have just missed a changeover.
> 
> ...


 At least you bumped it up again,like I've just done by replying to you. :lol:


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

SEEN A CHANGEOVER.

all four eggs and a bird that looked most uncomfy trying to settle down


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I keep missing the change overs, just see one bird normally sound asleep.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Mama just went for a fly round to stretch her wings.She was back on the eggs 4 minutes later,or the old man...hard to tell in this light.*


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

How much longer do they need to sit on the eggs? I would really like to see if I can be watching when they hatch so trying to work it out, but can't. :bored:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*First egg laid just after midnight 16/3/2014 Incubation usually around 33 days.

You do the maths...*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

any time now then. :thumbup:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

She's just had a shuffle round. Only saw 3 eggs


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Bumpity bump.
Notts looks quiet tonight.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

rona said:


> She's just had a shuffle round. Only saw 3 eggs


I saw all 4 eggs when she had her tea at about 5 pm


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Love your signature Metaldog...couldn't resist this *

















.


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

I was watching one of the falcons for a bit when i was in town on Friday. I could see one of them staring down at the city from the nest site.


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh my goodness!! and I've only just found this thread, I've been switching from here to the live cam for past 30 mins while reading all the posts, I felt a bit like the chap on the kit-kat ad thinking he/she will get up and dance around whilst I'm reading on here :lol:
But all this is SO exciting! my neighbor told me we had one visit our gardens last year when I was out, I was so disappointed as I've never seen on in real life before.....

it's took me ages to write this post with all my switching back and forth ....I'm scared of missing something now especially as the babies may be hatching soon, this is much better than waiting for the announcement of any royal births 

12.46pm he/she on nest


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

MyMillie said:


> Oh my goodness!! and I've only just found this thread, I've been switching from here to the live cam for past 30 mins while reading all the posts, I felt a bit like the chap on the kit-kat ad thinking he/she will get up and dance around whilst I'm reading on here :lol:
> But all this is SO exciting! my neighbor told me we had one visit our gardens last year when I was out, I was so disappointed as I've never seen on in real life before.....
> 
> it's took me ages to write this post with all my switching back and forth ....*I'm scared of missing something now especially as the babies may be hatching soon,* this is much better than waiting for the announcement of any royal births
> ...


it's getting very exciting can't be much longer, if they don't hurry up and hatch I'll have no nails left.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just looked the Chichester nest looks as if something has had the eggs. :sad::sad:

Chichester Peregrines - Live link


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just thought I put this one on as well, Mom/Dad on nest

Osprey Webcam


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeehaa!!! Have discovered that I CAN view the birdies from work if I use a different net browser. Result!!! :thumbup:

Just had a look - adult birdie in the nest (don't know if it is Momma or Poppa) and not much else going on.  

Good opportunity to bump thread though.


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks like the Chichester parent is getting rather hot shading the eggs from the sun, wings spread out and panting like crazy


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Rikalaily said:


> Looks like the Chichester parent is getting rather hot shading the eggs from the sun, wings spread out and panting like crazy


Oh dear! I just looked on the web cam and it does look like its suffering doesn't it


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

sad news on the nott falcon site blog today
Storm, raised 2012 has been found dead


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

kathryn773 said:


> sad news on the nott falcon site blog today
> Storm, raised 2012 has been found dead


Oh how sad,he was the only one to survive that horrible wet spell in 2012


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh that's so sad, the brave little soul had such a rough start to life with all that rain. :sad:

Fly free Storm.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Awww no........................  That is very sad. After all she went through to survive.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

8.30 Mom has stretched her wings and has just settled back on the eggs.


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

I have been avidly watching the web cam since the other day when I first saw this thread, I've even set my laptop up not to sleep so I can keep one eye on it even when watching TV ..... would hate to miss something at this late stage, I think its day 33 tomorrow isnt it? I'm working from what Poohdogs said....but then again Math was never my strong point


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> Just thought I put this one on as well, Mom/Dad on nest
> 
> Osprey Webcam


I have just returned from Florida where there was an Osprey nest right next to our hotel. We watched the parents flying in and out and saw 2 babies regularly popping up. Also saw lots of water birds which I have never seen before like pelicans and a spoonbill.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

MyMillie said:


> I have been avidly watching the web cam since the other day when I first saw this thread, I've even set my laptop up not to sleep so I can keep one eye on it even when watching TV ..... would hate to miss something at this late stage, I think its day 33 tomorrow isnt it? I'm working from what Poohdogs said....but then again Math was never my strong point


*Any day now...if the eggs are fertile of course.*


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Dad just arrived to give Mrs P a break


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

poohdog said:


> *Any day now...if the eggs are fertile of course.*


I know this may seem like a really stupid question, but do the birds show any signs to look for that the eggs will soon hatch? 

I love birds very much but have not studied them, I just love to see them and listen to them, so watching this webcam is so exciting for me, its the first page I visit in the morning and I leave it open all day 

I just LOVE the pics of the stunning birds in your signature poohdog


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

ha ha

seen another change over


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

She/He seems to be getting restless - calling out and wriggling about.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

She/He was calling out more and more and seemed to be listening for something.
After a while the other turned up and they just changed places, no sign of the eggs cracking yet.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Mrs P is sitting on the eggs looking windswept, it's a bit gusty here today and there's thunder storms forecast for later


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

the tercel has just this minute taken over egg sitting duty



,


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

umm tercel.... think i prefer to know him as Mr P!
(i saw him settling down too)


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

kathryn773 said:


> umm tercel.... think i prefer to know him as Mr P!
> (i saw him settling down too)


hahaa tercel does sound rather formal - Mr P it is


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> hahaa tercel does sound rather formal - Mr P it is


I like Mr & Mrs P as well.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

note well... i cannot tell them apart any which way they turn


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*This new duvet cover is a sod to put on...*

*A nice view of the eggs...they're due to hatch any time now if fertile.*


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> I like Mr & Mrs P as well.


Do they have Christian names aswell?

Didn't they name the only surviving chick of the other years storms, Storm?



kathryn773 said:


> note well... i cannot tell them apart any which way they turn


Mister is much smaller than Mrs 

,


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> Do they have Christian names aswell?
> 
> *Didn't they name the only surviving chick of the other years storms, Storm?*
> Mister is much smaller than Mrs
> ...


If you scroll back a couple of pages it was reported that Storm was found dead the other day. Very sad


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

wind1 said:


> If you scroll back a couple of pages it was reported that Storm was found dead the other day. Very sad


Oh that's so sad. I'll go and take a look, thank you for letting me know.

ETA do they know why he died?

.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> Do they have Christian names aswell?,


How about Perry and Polly :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

noushka05 said:


> Mister is much smaller than Mrs ,


Oooo this still doesnt help me, because the change over is soooo quick (well, after the one landing 'hides' well back on the ledge)  I havent had time to compere them both together, once one is back the other takes off straight away


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> How about Perry and Polly :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL

I believe _Polly :001_unsure:_ - is on the eggs at the moment.





MyMillie said:


> Oooo this still doesnt help me, because the change over is soooo quick (well, after the one landing 'hides' well back on the ledge)  I havent had time to compere them both together, once one is back the other takes off straight away


If you ever do manage to catch them together, you'll tell 

.


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

noushka05 said:


> LOL
> 
> If you ever do manage to catch them together, you'll tell
> 
> .


Oooops I keep forgetting that bit, saw them change over 3 times yesterday ..... I get so carried away staring at them and end up putting my silly dialogue to the scene, as in 'about time you came home! have you remembered to bring food?, .... But especially when the returning one loiters further up the ledge and the nesting one cant see it, then my stupid dialogue gets stupider :lol: ....... well it entertains me 

I will tell straight away from now on


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Just nipped over to Derby Cathedral...bird sitting tight there like ours...Uh Oh! Wassat?.....8 Oclock innit! They got bells! ♪♪♪♪♪♪♪♪ Awww! why can't we have bells too...:sad:*

http://www.derby.gov.uk/apps/peregrines/webcam4.asp


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

you do hear the o'clock bells in the distance

we've got one better this morning .... the fire alarm, complete with the pattering rain


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

MyMillie said:


> Oooops I keep forgetting that bit, saw them change over 3 times yesterday ..... I get so carried away staring at them and end up putting my silly dialogue to the scene, as in 'about time you came home! have you remembered to bring food?, .... But especially when the returning one loiters further up the ledge and the nesting one cant see it, then my stupid dialogue gets stupider :lol: ....... well it entertains me
> 
> I will tell straight away from now on


lol I agree! -adding some dialogue does make it more entertaining I'm rubbish at that though, I can never think of anything comical to match the scene lol



poohdog said:


> *Just nipped over to Derby Cathedral...bird sitting tight there like ours...Uh Oh! Wassat?.....8 Oclock innit! They got bells! ♪♪♪♪♪♪♪♪ Awww! why can't we have bells too...:sad:*
> 
> Peregrine Webcams | Derby City Council


Wow what a view this pair have! Do the bells seem to bother them?


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

*THEY ARE TOGETHER!!!! 9.31am *


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

The little [email protected] just flew off again.... I told him/her to wait so PFs could see them....Honest!  but I'm sure he will be back soon


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*No falcons?...Try a Heffulump.*

Pete's Pond on Mashatu, Ustream.TV: Pete's Pond is a waterhole on Mashatu Game Reserve in Botswana, Africa. It is a famous webcam that began on National Ge...


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*The last egg was laid on 23/3/14 
According to data on Peregrines, incubation is 29/32 days after the last egg is laid....Tonight midnight is 31 days.

It's now 37 days from the first egg being laid.*


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

All this sounds exciting Poohdog..... I even have my Son and Daughter with me and have got them excited about the impending birth (fertilized I hope)


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

Eating egg shell


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

7.54 am on the cam clock.... some clever soul will be able to do it,,,, 
1 hatched and 1 hatching, parent bird moved the shell to help it on its way.

(ive arranged a trip to ironbridge today.... can i postpone it til tomorrow?!)


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm watching it too..... its so exiting' my first time seeing something like this


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I've been sitting by the computer waiting for a changeover for 2 hours so I can see the newly hatched chicks. I'm dying for the loo, what are the odds that as soon as I leave the room they change over and I miss seeing the chicks :mad2:


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I've missed the hatching, Oh no!
Always next year.... Looking forward to seeing the chicks.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Looks like one egg left to hatch...*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Animallover26 said:


> I've missed the hatching, Oh no!
> Always next year.... Looking forward to seeing the chicks.


Still one more to hatch :thumbsup:


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Mr & Mrs P with the 3 little Ps 










This was my first live glimpse after I got back from the dogs a walk. Approx 16.40. Super dooper happy me *does a little happy dance*


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

You can see the chicks right now


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

3 chicks being fed at this very moment!


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Brilliant viewing. :thumbsup:


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Love how Mum or Dad (I can't tell the difference) shuffles about to settle down gently on top of them!


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Dinner time


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

wind1 said:


> Love how Mum or Dad (I can't tell the difference) shuffles about to settle down gently on top of them!


I agree 

That is Mrs P, Mr P is much smaller


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

metaldog said:


> I agree
> 
> That is Mrs P, Mr P is much smaller


But unless you see them both together how can you tell? I really can't, I watched all last year as well and had no idea which was which. They need little headbands on with Mr and Mrs!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Excellent picture Metaldog...

I'm never going to top that...Oh hang on what's this?*



















.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

poohdog said:


> *Excellent picture Metaldog...
> 
> I'm never going to top that...Oh hang on what's this?*
> 
> ...


\

Made me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

quick! look!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Every time I tune in she is sitting tight. Lucky all you who have seen the chicks.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Quick!! Look now!! Empty nest - 3 chicks still one egg to go!!!


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

I don't know how to do screenshots so grabbed my phone quick, they are so cute. Come on number four we're waiting.

sorry the picture is a bit blurred


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

17.29 Feeding time....


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

Still waiting for number 4 to hatch.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> Quick!! Look now!! Empty nest - 3 chicks still one egg to go!!!


I'm a little worried about No. 4 he/she will be so far behind the other 3, he won't stand much of a chance.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Very unlikely that egg will hatch now...either infertile or dead in the shell in my opinion.*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

debijw said:


> I don't know how to do screenshots so grabbed my phone quick, they are so cute. Come on number four we're waiting.


*press 'print screen' on keyboard then go to 'paint' and click 'paste'...your screen pic appears...then drop down menu and click 'save as'*


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Didn't one of the eggs hatch a bit later last year? That little one was behind his siblings but started to catch up and by flying time, was more than able to hold his own with the others.


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

poohdog said:


> *press 'print screen' on keyboard then go to 'paint' and click 'paste'...your screen pic appears...then drop down menu and click 'save as'*


Thank you Poohdog, I usually ask my DD to help but she won't be home till late.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Another night over...still no hatch.*


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

well!

mr p (i assume) arrived bearing gifts,,,, mrs p and he exchanged chirps ... and he flew off with it!


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

and then there were four....


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Feeding time 11 am today.

Mr P feeding the chicks










Having an after dinner snooze


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

bundles of fluff on show!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Birds being fed now. Can anyone say what bird has been caught? Hubby and i are disagreeing.*


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Pink legs... looks like a pigeon


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

sorry (nearly said 'a dead one' but that didnt seem sensible)


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Don't forget this is nature in the raw out there...all the Ahhhs and Oooohs over these birds doesn't help the pigeon chicks...many that will starve to death because one or both parents have been predated by these birds.

Pests pigeons might be,but they still have a place in the world.The numbers killed by just one pair of Peregrines must be in the hundreds during the breeding season.*

.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

17.16 feeding time again, all four getting something


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

17:21 being fed and I see 4 little heads now, when did that happen?? One is behind two of the others and isn't stretching up as high so not getting fed. I hope he gets some later, he's just fallen face down in the shingle and stayed there.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

whole family together


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

poohdog said:


> *Don't forget this is nature in the raw out there...all the Ahhhs and Oooohs over these birds doesn't help the pigeon chicks...many that will starve to death because one or both parents have been predated by these birds.
> 
> Pests pigeons might be,but they still have a place in the world.The numbers killed by just one pair of Peregrines must be in the hundreds during the breeding season.*
> 
> .


Nature is 'cruel' - but the food chain is the food chain, and predators must eat too, even ones that eat birds. Though in my books the domestic moggie does not count.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

dinner time!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Missed it again


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> Missed it again


Miss the hatch or feed?


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Just caught the end of feeding time


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

babies on show.... has mum gone to get lunch?

YES


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

wow! just seen tiny sort of fall away from siblings and couldnt get back... kept getting further away...

parent picked up tiny by its furry head and returned it to brood!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Mum moved & I at last got to see the babies live.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

08.21 Breakfast is now been served


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Such a shame the Osprey nest has been vandalized by other Osprey, sometimes Mom comes back and sits on the empty nest

Osprey Webcam


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

It must be almost constantly feed time with all those mouths to feed 

A pigeon is just going down to those tummies


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

4 chicks at Norwich as well 

Viewing Webcam: Norwich Cathedral Peregrine Falcon Nest Platform


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Must admit I prefer the view from the Norwich nest. :thumbup:


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> 4 chicks at Norwich as well
> 
> Viewing Webcam: Norwich Cathedral Peregrine Falcon Nest Platform


4 on Derby Cathedral too


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

had a nosey at the norwich birds, saw a change over!!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*I'm glad you lot can't hear my language,but I've been screaming at the monitor for ten minutes.That poor little runt at the back hasn't had a single beak full....not one.

As if the bird can hear me  I must be cracking up!*


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

poohdog said:


> *I'm glad you lot can't hear my language,but I've been screaming at the monitor for ten minutes.That poor little runt at the back hasn't had a single beak full....not one.
> 
> As if the bird can hear me  I must be cracking up!*


Ooo, I thought the same!  ...have to say it's a bit upsetting for me to see things like this and I've had to not watch them as often as I did at the beginning,..... hope the poor little one survives  Nature eh!, it sure has given me the heeby jeebies over the years to this day, as much as I admire and love all animals Lions etc I just hate seeing what they have to do to survive....

Looks like I need to be on Planet 'Vegitarious' if thats a word


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

peeped at Norwich birds and got a feeding this time


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

good morning fluff balls you look so lovely in the morning sunshine 

 did you have to spoil it by squirting straight towards camera?!


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Happy to report the little one just got fed a belly full by Mr P


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

metaldog said:


> Happy to report the little one just got fed a belly full by Mr P


I'm so happy to read that,  I've been avoiding logging on because every time I did he was at the back jumping up like donkey in shrek and not getting anything.  Sad I know but I've shed tears for that little one.


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

debijw said:


> I'm so happy to read that,  *I've been avoiding logging on because every time I did he was at the back jumping up like donkey in shrek and not getting anything.*  Sad I know but I've shed tears for that little one.


Me Too!.... I'm too 'soft' for all this nature stuff!...I need to find a way to 'toughen up'....not sure I will though at my time of life! hey ho!.... I just hope all birdies survive...............


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

08.24 breakfast time Nottingham and Norwich


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Gosh they are growing fast.*


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

It's feeding time


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*'It's no good you lot...you're just too big now'*










*'Now go sleep...Mommas tired'*


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

now i dont know what they had for lunch... but it wasnt a regular pigeon! 
what a mess!


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

A Dove maybe ?


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

the size and quantity of them feathers i thought :yikes:goose!!!!


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Yesterday they had a racing pigeon for dinner. I could see the rings on the leg clearly.

Re the white feathers we have a population of pied pigeons here in the City of Nottingham and some of them are near enough all white so I assumed it was one of them 

There is a screen shot of them eating a pied pigeon on my photo above on post #247


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)




----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

^^^
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

watching feeding time..... dont they just keep on growing?!

and poohdog... love the sweeping pic


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Derby Cathedral falcons here...fourth egg hatched two days ago....so a bit behind Nottinghams.*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Wow!....just look at that growth rate!....Amazing.*


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

aww bless em, preening!


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I've been into Nottingham City today and as we drove past the Newton Building Mr & Mrs P were both near the nest, Mr P was on the same ledge as the nest and Mrs P was on the ledge above.

Then as we walked through town I heard a very familiar screeching and I looked up to see one of the falcons dive bombing a crow over and over. I was ecstatic to see one flying live in the glorious blue sky 

Anyway the sun has gone down here in Nottingham and the chicks are getting ready for bed


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

The live stream is off at the moment due to the chicks being ringed. 
Look forward to seeing their jewellery.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

One broadening it's horizon looking over the edge :lol:

Nice to see the little grey adult feathers poking out through the fluff


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just been feed, all four looking good.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Just watching them now and 2 of them are watching a fly, there little heads are going back and forth and round and round!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

16.37 having an afternoon nap.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

08.19 I was wondering how long it would be befor the first one to get out of the box.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Hmmmm....Should've stayed in bed...*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*"Hey Fellahs....I got wings"*










.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

great shot!
at this moment they look dead


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

where's the other 3?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

kathryn773 said:


> where's the other 3?


and then there were none Hope they are at the other end of the ledge


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

buffie said:


> and then there were none Hope they are at the other end of the ledge


Phew 2 back in the nest, one on a ledge somewhere and number 4 god knows where.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

At last there a chicks at Chichester, I think there are two but the nest is a bit of a mess it's hard to tell 

Chichester Peregrines - Live link


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> At last there a chicks at Chichester, I think there are two but the nest is a bit of a mess it's hard to tell
> 
> Chichester Peregrines - Live link


She is sitting tight there, guess hers are younger than the Nottingham falcons.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Don't know how many there...what a day!*


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Getting too big for her to brood them properly now.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Get back in there you!*


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*7.40 am and only 1 in the nest. I can't see any on the ledge.*


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

They were all at the opposite end of the ledge yesterday 3 hiding behind a pillar,hope that's where they are now,camera 1 was swivelling round trying to keep track of them.


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Just bumping this back up.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just one on the ledge, no sign of the others.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Billie no mates in the nest box. I can hear the others but I can't see them because the camera is pointing the wrong way


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2014)

Soon to be feeding time. 17.54


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Babies didn't get anything. He/she had tea at the far end and didn't bring anything down to them.


----------



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

I can only see the one!! stressfulll


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Definitely 3 in the nest box now ,might be 4 its hard to tell


----------



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

now there's three ,lol


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*All safely back in the box...*


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Boy are these guys ready...*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lots of wing testing going today, one took off for a few seconds, frightened me to death he/she was right on the edge.


----------



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

Giggles.i was like that yesterday watching one run up and down the ledge flapping,my heart was in my mouth!!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The Ospreys have started nest building again, hope they have more luck this time.

Osprey Webcam


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

All lined up looks like they are ready to fly.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Omg, 17:18 watching the babies. One was standing on the edge flapping his wings then ran the full length of the ledge away from the camera and flapped his wings at the end. I turned away for a second and when I looked back he'd gone. 
Can they go round the corner at the end or has he fallen off


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

17:22, panic over he's back!


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Moms feeding the two youngest along the ledge...two eldest are out of picture behind the camera.That ledge is going to be empty of falcons very soon.*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Still only two :yikes:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

All 4 back together, for the moment anyway


----------



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

OMG not another webcam , my nerves cant take it


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Snuggles uk said:


> OMG not another webcam , my nerves cant take it


*The one in your bedroom has proved very entertaining. I didn't realise you could do that with an electric toothbrush. *

.


----------



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

Giggles it sure as heck aint my room hon


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Gotta be with a name like Snuggles...*

.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Not one in sight :yikes: hope the youngest is OK I think the other3 may have fledged


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I come back & there isn't a bird in sight. Have they all flown now?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Little devil, whats he doing up on that box 

correction there 2 there.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just one and his been sitting on his own for over an hour, I'm wondering if the others have gone.


----------



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

One laying on the ledge. Took ages to see it move


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

This doesn't look good  one of the youngsters is lying on the ledge by the nest box ,is breathing but looks lifeless
..


ETA just cross posted , sorry


----------



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

They were all cuddled up on the ledge when i went to be bed late.Havent seen mum or dad yet either,i spose they are watching over the others..


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Phew looks like it is okay  Its up and squawking,but does look lost poor soul.Looks like the others have definitely flown.


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

I havent posted on this thread in ages, but I have been checking in and still watching the babies, and by gum, they've givem me one or two heart stopping moments ever since they started to wander from nest....the little monkeys ...

Will be sad to see them go off in big wide world, bit like when our own kids "fly the nest"


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Can't see any. Have they all flown the nest now?


----------



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

There was one left this morning.It sat all fed up, had a good flap.Moved to the edge bobbing its head ,..then ran off screen!!


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

MLB said:


> Can't see any. Have they all flown the nest now?


There was one all alone on ledge about 5mins ago.....only clicked on to another page for short time and now hes disappeared


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Theres a parent feeding the lone fledgling now,it did try to get it to fly off the ledge by taking the food away but had to return as it refused to budge


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

buffie said:


> Theres a parent feeding the lone fledgling now,it did try to get it to fly off the ledge by taking the food away but had to return as it refused to budge


I'm watching it now too, but I cant make out what bird the adult has to feed baby with (my laptop keeps freezing today)... please someone tell me they wouldnt eat one of their own if it died?..... I felt a bit sick thinking it was one of their own


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

She is there feeding two at the moment and it looks like a white pigeon to me.

Have the other two flown


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Bisbow said:


> She is there feeding two at the moment and it looks like a white pigeon to me.
> 
> Have the other two flown


When I first saw the adult stripping feathers off it was at the far end of ledge, there seemed to be a lot of dark feathers on it then?.....

I havent seen the other two for ages now so not sure if they've flown?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Two for dinner


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

That's it. Success :thumbup:

What mucky kids 

Treat the place like a hotel and just off they go


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)




----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

MyMillie said:


> I'm watching it now too, but I cant make out what bird the adult has to feed baby with (my laptop keeps freezing today)... please someone tell me they wouldnt eat one of their own if it died?..... I felt a bit sick thinking it was one of their own


Sorry for late reply was definitely a pigeon



Bisbow said:


> She is there feeding two at the moment and it looks like a white pigeon to me.
> 
> Have the other two flown


As far as we can tell the rest have flown or are further up the building,they havnt been seen for a while,just Billy no mates


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

buffie said:


> Sorry for late reply was definitely a pigeon


Phew!!....so glad 
Thank you for letting me know


----------



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

And nows there's two youngsters


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

i seem to have missed the best bit....flight


----------



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow ,the ledge was empty.Then they all came back for lunch,all five! looking beautiful in the sunshine today


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Snuggles uk said:


> Wow ,the ledge was empty.Then they all came back for lunch,all five! looking beautiful in the sunshine today


Hope I'm not too late for a nosey


----------



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

Hope this works...


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Snuggles uk said:


> Hope this works...


Thanks for that :thumbsup: by the time I looked the ledge was empty again.


----------



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

Three youngsters for lunch today, tho when the adult flew off they left the food no attempt to strip it themselves.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Snuggles uk said:


> Three youngsters for lunch today, tho when the adult flew off they left the food no attempt to strip it themselves.


Hope number 4 is okay,they are a worry these kids


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Fancy being a pigeon and seeing that lot fly over...I'd bloody emigrate *


----------



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

giggles


----------



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

Awh asleep right on the corner.Still only see three tho....


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*I can think of better places for a kip!*










.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

These babies will soon be on their way as well

Live Norwich Cathedral Peregrine Web Cam 2014 | Urban Peregrine Projects


----------



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

Havent seen any this evening...:001_unsure:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

There's one there at the far end of the ledge.


----------



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

One bird at last....was getting worried.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*She's been there a couple of hours now*


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

ooh!

one on the ledge just now :thumbup1:


----------

